
Resources for Learning about Machine Learning  - Anon84
http://blog.smellthedata.com/2010/06/resources-for-learning-about-machine.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ThisNumberCrunchingLife+%28This+Number+Crunching+Life%29
======
tome
Do you think one day machines will have Resources for Learning about Human
Learning?

